# Strange USP color



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Came across this pic - got it from someone else.

Apparently, it some sort of sample model that was never sold.

Anyway, I think the color is kinda kewl...


----------



## A_J (May 22, 2006)

Like something Hasslehoff would carry on "Baywatch"...

Can you make out the text on that label? I'm just wondering if it's some kind of trainer - I've seen blue and orange on other guns before that were trainers or made for simunitions.


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

Last line says "With sample colored frame"


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Came across this pic - got it from someone else.
> 
> Apparently, it some sort of sample model that was never sold.
> 
> Anyway, I think the color is kinda kewl...


Yeah, I saw that 'somewhere else' myself. Its interesting to be sure.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Came across this pic - got it from someone else.
> 
> Apparently, it some sort of sample model that was never sold.
> 
> Anyway, I think the color is kinda kewl...


Haha! Kinda looks like something that would come in an emergency kit!


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Halloween Gun 8) 8) 8)


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> Haha! Kinda looks like something that would come in an emergency kit!


It does go in an emergency kit. In case of robbery, break class. :-D


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

take it trick or treating.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

+1 :supz:


----------



## Amir (Jun 13, 2006)

A_J said:


> Can you make out the text on that label? I'm just wondering if it's some kind of trainer - I've seen blue and orange on other guns before that were trainers or made for simunitions.


1st Line: USP40
2nd Line: Semi-automatic Pistol Variant 9
3rd Line: Caliber 40 S&W
4th Line: With sample colored frame


----------



## z28smokin (May 6, 2006)

A ton of cool HK's in here:
http://www.hkpro.com/greyroom.htm


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

z28smokin said:


> A ton of cool HK's in here:
> http://www.hkpro.com/greyroom.htm


Kewl... Interesting


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

The colored frames are interesting. I think they look better with glocks but I do like the Tan one at the bottom


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I had wished that they made 9mm colored frames, but alas, they do not


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I had wished that they made 9mm colored frames, but alas, they do not


Poor Shipwreak. Some day you will see the light! And it will ride on a .45 caliber weapon! :-D


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> Shipwreck said:
> 
> 
> > I had wished that they made 9mm colored frames, but alas, they do not
> ...


Well, I will probably buy the HK45 

But I have had many 45s over the years - It was just when I started selling guns and getting new ones (I changed out my entire collection last year because I was bored w/ what I had), I wanted 9mms because itw as getting too expensive to go shoot.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

I've never been a fan of the colored frames, but the OD Green growing on me. Have you guys seen the digital camo glocks???










I can't get used to it. Guns are black!!! 8)


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I'm with jwkinber45..........black guns are good looking guns, especially with deeply blued steel and some really nice wood grips. Although, the gray HK looks pretty good. Anyone seen one of the gray HK's in person? I don't know if it's just me or my computer but they look kinda' blueish?????


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

No, it is bluish in person too.

As for the camo Glock - don't buy it - There is also a carbon fiber one. It's just a thin layer that's basically shrink wraped to the gun. They will scratch easily and show the true color underneath. I've heard that the carbon fiber ones are OD green underneath if you scratch them.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Thanks, I don't particularly care for the bluish tint but I have seen some very nice looking gray guns. My next gun will be a black gun and probably be an HK (Tactical or P7M8). When the funding is completed. :roll:


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> No, it is bluish in person too.
> 
> As for the camo Glock - don't buy it - There is also a carbon fiber one. It's just a thin layer that's basically shrink wraped to the gun. They will scratch easily and show the true color underneath. I've heard that the carbon fiber ones are OD green underneath if you scratch them.


+1

It basically the same thing as the camo 'dip' they put on shotguns etc. My waterfowl gun is a Benelli SBE thats been dipped. Honestly it looks like hell with all the camo coming off in a few place and the black showing thru.......its killed a crap-load of ducks though!!!!! :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

When I got my Glock 34, I really wanted an OD green one - I couldn't track one down in my area, though. Then, wouldn't ya know it - I see one at a gun show 3 mo later :-D 

I really want an OD green gun of some sort eventually. I know, I may be in the minority, but I like them :-D


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> I've never been a fan of the colored frames, but the OD Green growing on me. Have you guys seen the digital camo glocks???
> 
> [img:640:480:a313acbbaa]http://images.gunsamerica.com/upload/976717911-1.jpg[/img:a313acbbaa]
> 
> I can't get used to it. Guns are black!!! 8)


There is a glock in that picture?!

:-D


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> Shipwreck said:
> 
> 
> > Came across this pic - got it from someone else.
> ...


 :smt038 
:smt038 now thats wuz funny Gunut, H&K flare gun ....who'd a thunk...?


----------

